# Pink Lab?



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

What the heck is that day-glo pink "Lab"? doing there? What is that pink guy suppossed to be?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

noki said:


> What the heck is that day-glo pink "Lab"? doing there? What is that pink guy suppossed to be?


That image doesn't work.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

Overzealous photoshopper who probably knows nothing about fish I'm guessing.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

http://www.hikariusa.com/products/cichlid/

It shows up in the ads here randomly.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I've actually see the add up top of this site now and then and thought the exact same thing...


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

Are you talking about this fish in the ad?










Well whatever it is that's what you could expect from the Chinese fish breeders (at least the cichlid breeders)... They're the ones that come up with all these weird hybrids and abominations...they're also the ones where a good handful of all the hormoned fish in pet shops come from...

~Ed


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I thought it was prolly just "photoshopping", but then it's the only one like that. Just seems funny.


----------

